# Madrid: the statues of its streets (permanent and temporary)



## wapo5050 (Jun 28, 2008)

some statues from the top of the buildings:


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

wapo5050 said:


> what is supposed to be? meninas? damas? falleras?


I think its a cubical version of "Meninas" from Velázquez, Wapo.


----------



## JAVICUENCA (Dec 27, 2004)

madridhere said:


> Here you have "The thinker" by Rodin in front of Caixaforum. It was a temporary exhibition. The building was made by Herzog and De Meuron and is in front of Museo del Prado.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, is this real?


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Newton and Dolmen was designed by Dalí, the same as the whole square. The dolmen is 13 metres tall and the cube shows the word GALA (his muse).


----------



## JAVICUENCA (Dec 27, 2004)

Great!!!


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Cervantes monument, with the figure of Cervantes, Don Quixote and Sancho Panza, Dulcinea...


----------



## wapo5050 (Jun 28, 2008)

buho said:


> Cervantes monument, with the figure of Cervantes, Don Quixote and Sancho Panza, Dulcinea...


This statue is bigger than it looks like:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice updated photos; why some of those statues in Madrid are temporary? I mean what happened, the reason which they change the position of some statues?


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Very nice updated photos; why some of those statues in Madrid are temporary? I mean what happened, the reason which they change the position of some statues?


Some sculptures are just temporary expositions at the streets, like the cows (it was called the Cow parade, and I think it has been in some more cities of the World), or Rodin's sculptures, using the street as a museum.


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

Yes, Christos, it´s like Buho says. The statues of the hats inside Reina Sofía´s museum were temporary too. The bruchstroke is permanent. 

Thanks for Don Quijote´s statue, buho.


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

A pcture of ALvuitton in front of Caixafórum.



aLVuitton said:


> Anda no me acordaba de este hilo, os dejo la foto de mi escritorio desde el 24 de Octubre


These are the meninas, an homage to the famous picture by Velázquez.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thanks for the answer, info @madridhere and @buho


----------



## serfin (May 21, 2007)

awesome thread, good idea and good job, i love this city.


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

Something new. Mascaro´s musicians.





































Barcelo´s elephant.























































Columbus.


----------



## JAVICUENCA (Dec 27, 2004)

Great pictures!:banana:


----------

